
Show HN: Huntr – A Kanban board for your job applications - renniehaylock
http://www.huntr.co/?utm_source=hackernews
======
meagher
Makes complete sense. I know a lot of people use Trello or Google Sheets,
which aren't exactly built for the problem.

What makes this better?

------
gracielaelenav
Love this! It's been working well for me and has kept everything organized.
Design is beautiful. Awesome work.

